# Samsung wall mounting bolt size?



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anyone know the exact bolt size for a Sammy 55" to mount to a wall bracket? It is metric.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't know, but Samsung support should be able to help out with just a phone call or live chat.

http://www.samsung.com/us/support/contact

It will speed things up if you have the model # handy (though I expect it's the same for all models).


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Tonto said:


> Don't know, but Samsung support should be able to help out with just a phone call or live chat.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/support/contact
> 
> It will speed things up if you have the model # handy (though I expect it's the same for all models).


Found them at Lowe's:

M8 .125 (40) for the top
M8 .125 (50) for the bottom

These bolts allow the use of spacers for the mounting bracket.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice, how did you find out what size?


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Tonto said:


> Nice, how did you find out what size?


I used the same bolts that held a 51" Sammy Plasma on the mount. But, they were all 40 in length. We needed 40's for the top, but 50's for the bottom. This allowed the spacers to be used.

Very hard to find M8's in a 50 length.


----------

